# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Ανακοινώσεις - Παρατηρήσεις Μελών >  Forum down - Forum Up!

## Muscleboss

Προβλήματα του σερβερ μας καθήλωσαν για λίγες ώρες...

Αλλά επανακάμψαμε χωρίς απώλειες!!! :08. Turtle: 
Ένα ευχαριστώ τον Τάκη που κινητοποιήθηκε κι κρατάει καθημερινά back ups! :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Polyneikos

Άντε,πάλι καλά,πηγε η καρδια μας στην κούλουρη !!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## elenaki*

το είχα δει χθες, μου τα δειχνε όλα λειψά...και μετά από ενα refresh έκλεισε το forum...

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

και γω χθες είχα πάθει μπλακ αουτ και καταλαβα πως κατι συμβαίνει άλωστε αρχή είναι ακόμη θα έχουμε και τέτοια.

----------


## KATERINI 144

δεν ειχα πρόβλημα γιατί ειχα τρεις μέρες να μπω (οργάνωνα μια δουλειά )  :01. Wink: 

σβήστε τις φωτογραφίες απο τις γυναίκες του φόρουμ, σίγουρα αυτό φταίει, μπρος στον πόνο τη ειναι τα κάλοι.  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Muscleboss

ζητώ συγνώμη για τις διακοπές που γίνοτναι στη σελίδα τις τελευταίες μέρες 11:30 -12:30. ξέρω είναι σπαστικό, δε φτίαω εγώ, αλλά εγώ ευθύνομαι.

Αν δούμε ότι συνεχιστει θα αλλάξουμε host γιατί αρχίζω και τα παίρνω στο κρανίο....

ΜΒ

----------


## Muscleboss

o σερβερ δέχθηκε ένα denial of service attack οπως με ενημέρωσαν και είχε προβλήματα όλο το πρωί...

κάποιον τον τρώει ο κ*λος του.... :08. Spank: 

ΜΒ

----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΡΟΥΜΕΛΙΩΤΗΣ13

καποιος παιζει με τα νευρα μας!! :01. Cursing: 
αλλα εμεις δεν μασαμε!! :08. Rifle:  :08. Rifle:  :08. Rifle:

----------


## KATERINI 144

εχθες σχεδόν ολη την ημερα ηταν κλειστό το φορουμ η' εγω ειχα προβλημα ?!

----------


## NASSER

> εχθες σχεδόν ολη την ημερα ηταν κλειστό το φορουμ η' εγω ειχα προβλημα ?!


Ναι γινόνταν κάποιες εργασίες συντήρησης, και τωρα πιστευω σε ολους να λειτουργει πιο καλα το φορουμ.

----------


## KATERINI 144

ποιος γκαντεμης μας ματιαζει και πεφτει η ασφαλεια ??  :01. Unsure: 

παιζει μεταξη γκας-μαντους   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Muscleboss

όπως το πες φώτη, κάποιος γκαντεμης γιατί αυτα που συμβαίνουν και πέφτει, είναι μεγάλες γκαντεμιές.

ΜΒ

----------


## mantus3

> ποιος γκαντεμης μας ματιαζει και πεφτει η ασφαλεια ?? 
> 
> παιζει μεταξη γκας-μαντους


 εγω ειμαι πολυ γουρλις...  :05. Biceps:  :01. ROFL: 

ο παπους/μωρακι ειναι χακερ κ με αυτη την διλοση μας ριχνει σταχτη στα ματια

----------


## Exci

Παππου κοψε τις χακεριες ρε  :01. Sad: 

(Μονο εγω εχω προβλημα σημερα?)

----------


## KATERINI 144

και εγω εχω, και αλλοι εχουν, δεκα φορες ανανεωση παταω για να ανοιξει σελιδα.

----------


## goutsos

παιδια χθες  ολη μερα οσες φορες προσπαθουσα να μπω το φορουμ μ εστελνε ενα ωραιοτατο ιο    :01. Fear:

----------


## NASSER

> παιδια χθες  ολη μερα οσες φορες προσπαθουσα να μπω το φορουμ μ εστελνε ενα ωραιοτατο ιο


Του δωσαμε αντιβιωση απο χθες και σημερα ειναι καλα... μην μου αγχονεσαι  :05. Weights:

----------


## Muscleboss

Την τελευταία βομάδα παρουσιάστηκαν κάποια προβλήματα στον σερβερ και η σελίδα κάποιες φορές έπεσε για λίγο. Τα προβλήματα εντοπίστηκαν και θα διορθωθούν τις επόμενες ημέρες. 

Κάνουμε ότι μπορούμε για αυτό και ελπίζω να έχουμε την κατανόησή σας.

ΜΒ

----------


## Polyneikos

Όπως έχει γραψει και ο Πανος θα εχετε παρατηρησει ότι καποιες φορες όπως πριν από λίγο,για 5-10 λεπτα το φόρουμ είναι κατεβασμενο.Αυτο συμβαινει για καποιους τεχνικους λόγους όπου δεν εχει ουσια να αναλυσουμε,παντως έχει βρεθει η λύση και με καποιο Upgrade θα λυθει τελειως,προσεχως...Stay tuned. :05. Weights:

----------


## Muscleboss

Λόγω προβλημάτων στον σερβερ, η σελίδα αντιμετώπισε προβλήματα τις τελευταίες 20 ώρες. Τα μηνύματα που δημοσιεύτηκαν σε αυτό το διάστημα, αν και λίγα χάθηκαν.

Ζητάμε συγνώμη για αυτό, αλλά αντιμετωπίσαμε πλήθος προβλημάτων και μας καθυστέρησαν.  :01. Sad: 

Υποσχόμαστε να επανορθώσουμε σύντομα με μεγάλες εκπλήξεις  :05. Biceps: 

ΜΒ

----------


## savage

δεν πειραζει πανο.ολοι ξερουμε οτι προσπαθεις για το καλυτερο για το φορουμ :08. Toast:

----------


## Niiick

εμενα μου εβγαζε this acount has been suspended με το που εμπαινα.

----------


## Orc

Παιδιά προσέξτε να κρατάτε backup συχνά. Θυμάμαι είχε γίνει θέμα με το insomnia κάποτε που τους είχαν χακέψει και έχασαν τη μισή database του forum.

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Παιδιά προσέξτε να κρατάτε backup συχνά. Θυμάμαι είχε γίνει θέμα με το insomnia κάποτε που τους είχαν χακέψει και έχασαν τη μισή database του forum.


 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Muscleboss

Η σελίδα δέχτηκε μια επίθεση που μας καθήλωσε για λίγες ώρες.

Επανήλθαμε όσο γρηγορότερα μπορούσαμε... 

 :08. Shoot: 
 :08. Shoot: 
 :08. Rifle: 
 :08. Rifle: 

ΜΒ

----------


## savage

well done,μην μασατε!!! αντεπιθεση!!! :05. Weights:

----------


## Polyneikos

Πλεκτάνες ντόπιων και ξενων κεντρων !!!Welcome back !!

----------


## Levrone

να τους γ...με!!!!

----------


## vAnY

:03. Clap:  μπραβο παιδια.... !  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Rise above

> Η σελίδα δέχτηκε μια επίθεση που μας καθήλωσε για λίγες ώρες.
> 
> Επανήλθαμε όσο γρηγορότερα μπορούσαμε... 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ΜΒ


μην είναι 2-3 να πάρο το γιαταγάνι μου ??? :08. Jason:

----------


## NASSER

Δεν μασαμε... κοιτάμε μπροστα! 8)

----------


## GEORGEXX1

Μονο λιγο καιρο ξαποσταινει.
Και ξανα προς την δοξα τραβα τραβα τραβα.

----------


## gym

βαραμε λεμεεεεεεεεε...... 
εγω ειμαι η μπουμπουλινα!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Muscleboss

Αυτη τη φορά δεν έφταιγε ο server αλλά ένα τεχνικό πρόβλημα του δικτύου που έριξε το φόρουμ για λίγες ώρες. Πήραμε τα μέτρα μας ώστε αν ξανασυμβεί να το αντιμετωπισουμε άμεσα. :04. Box:  :01. Cool: 

ΜΒ

----------


## Silver

> Αυτη τη φορά δεν έφταιγε ο server αλλά ένα τεχνικό πρόβλημα του δικτύου που έριξε το φόρουμ για λίγες ώρες. Πήραμε τα μέτρα μας ώστε αν ξανασυμβεί να το αντιμετωπισουμε άμεσα.
> 
> ΜΒ



Profesionals  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## loukiss

τελεια  :01. Smile:

----------


## Polyneikos

Παιδια σορρυ για το down,ημασταν κατω γύρω στις 2 ωρες...Η αλήθεια είναι ότι λόγω της περιοδου του Αυγουστου δεν μπορουμε να κινηθουμε γρηγορα για την αποκατασταση,stay on !! :08. Toast:

----------


## Muscleboss

Είχαμε κάποιο σοβαρό τεχνικό πρόβλημα χτες το βράδυ που σταμάτησε τη λειτουργία του φόρουμ μέχρι τώρα.
Ευτυχώς διορθώθηκε χωρίς απώλειες... 

ΜΒ

----------


## Polyneikos

Παλι καλα Πανο :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TheWorst

Παλι online e ?  :03. Clap:

----------


## PMalamas

ωραια.. ευτυχως. :03. Clapping:  :03. Clapping:

----------


## Devil

προσπαθουσα να μπω απο χτες το βραδι αλλα τιποτα...

ημουν μεσα σε καποια φαση αλλα μετα μου πεταγε ερρορ...

----------


## giannis64

ευτυχώς που όλα πήγαν καλά και είμαστε αρτιμελής από τα θέματα.. :08. Toast:

----------


## TheWorst

MySqL error με εβγαζε.Παντως χρησημοποιειται καλο hosting αφου εχετε 99.99999999999999999% online 

GR POWER

----------


## Triumph

OnLine  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile: 
 :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## eri_87

Όλα καλά...Ωραία!  :08. Turtle:

----------


## noz1989

ηταν για ωρες κατω ο server και λεω τι γινεται???

Μετα το the greekz το bbing.gr??  :08. Turtle:

----------


## PMalamas

> ηταν για ωρες κατω ο server και λεω τι γινεται???
> 
> Μετα το the greekz το bbing.gr??


χα κι εμενα μ περασε απ το μυαλο συμτωματιακα απλα.
Ειμαι σιγρος βεβαια οτι δν εχουμε τπτ τετοιο να φοβηθουμε εδω.

δυστιχως το χασαμε το Γκρικζ :01. Sad:

----------


## noz1989

> χα κι εμενα μ περασε απ το μυαλο συμτωματιακα απλα.
> Ειμαι σιγρος βεβαια οτι δν εχουμε τπτ τετοιο να φοβηθουμε εδω.
> 
> δυστιχως το χασαμε το Γκρικζ


greekz is back!! Αν και λειψο!!! :01. Sad:

----------


## NASSER

> Είχαμε κάποιο σοβαρό τεχνικό πρόβλημα χτες το βράδυ που σταμάτησε τη λειτουργία του φόρουμ μέχρι τώρα.
> Ευτυχώς διορθώθηκε χωρίς απώλειες... 
> 
> ΜΒ


 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  έγινε και σέρβις...  :01. Smile:

----------


## PMalamas

παιδια ενα παλικαρι μου ανεφερε οτι απο τοτε που επεσε ο  server δν εχει καταφερει ακομα να μπει.. μπορουμε να κανουμε κατι?

----------


## Muscleboss

Πολυ παράξενο ακούγεται. Επικοινωνησε πάλι μαζί του να σιγουρευτείς και συνεχίζει να ισχύει, στειλε μου με πμ απο ποια περιοχή μπαίνει...

ΜΒ

----------


## Titanium

Παιδιά τι έγινε σήμερα με το φόρουμ???Θα μείνει ετσι ή είναι προσωρινή η αλλαγή???

----------


## Muscleboss

Παιδιά είμαστε σε διαδιακσία αναβάθμισης του φόρουμ, θα επανέλθει η κανονική του εμφάνιση μέχρι το βράδυ ή το αργότερο αύριο.

ΜΒ

----------


## PMalamas

Ρε παιδια γιατι απο χθες μου εμφανιζει αυτο μερικες φορες?

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 23540

Database error       The  database has encountered a problem.                       Please try the following:         
Load the page again by clicking the Refresh button in your web browser.Open the www.bodybuilding.gr home page, then try to open another page.Click the Back button to try another link.
            The www.bodybuilding.gr forum technical staff have been notified of the error, though you may contact them if the problem persists.        
We apologise for any inconvenience.

----------


## Muscleboss

Υπηρξαν καποια προβληματικά 5-λεπτα το τελευταίο 24ωρο, για αυτό. 

Μπορεί να εμφανίζονται κάποια τέτοια μηνύματα για λίγα λεπτά, κυρίως τις βραδυνές ώρες.
Το παρακολουθούμε το θέμα, δεν είναι κάτι σοβαρό.

ΜΒ

----------


## PMalamas

Ευχαριστω.. :03. Thumb up: 
Σιγουρευτικα οτι δεν εφταιγα εγω, γτ εχω κανει μερικες απαγες στο πισι τελευταια..

----------


## Spyros1993

και εγώ το παρατήρησα, αλλά ok μετά από λίγο έφτιαξε.
μία άσχετη ερώτηση, είστε σε shared hosting ή σε δικό σας server ;

----------


## Spyros1993

Α και κάτι άλλο, μερικές φορές αργεί να φορτώσει τις σελίδες πολύ ή απλώς τυχαίνω σε ώρες αιχμής του server;

----------


## Saldi

Φαντάζομαι συμβαίνει σε όλους...σήμερα προσπαθώ να μπώ και πολλες φορές μου βγάζει error και δεν μου ανοίγει καν το site....τωρα παρατήρησα οτι στα thread σου βγάζει πορτοκαλι(αριστερα)οτι δεν εχεις διαβάσει αλλα μόλις μπαίνει μέσα δεν στο βγάζει...
Π.Χ:Αξιολόγηση Συμπληρωμάτν(εχει πορτοκαλί αριστερά)μπαίνεις μέσα και μετά δεν έχει πουθενά πορτοκαλί για να ξέρεις ποιό είναι το καινούργιο...Μεχρι χθες το βράδυ ηταν οκ...!

PS:1η προσπάθει να κάνω Post αυτο το topic kai εβγαλε data base error,2η τα ίδια,3η τα ίδια,4η εχει πάρει την εντολή του Post και νομίζει οτι θα κάνω double Post Και μου βγάζει seconds to wait

----------


## beefmeup

η αληθεια ειναι οτι μας την επεσαν εξωγηινοι,κ πηγαν να σαμποταρουν το φορουμ,αλλα με αυτοθυσια τους εδιωξα :01. Razz: 
απλα μαλλον κρασαρε το συστημα φιλε,δεν τρεχει συμβαινει καμια φορα :01. Wink:

----------


## Muscleboss

Είχαμε κάποιο μικρό προβλημα, αλλά διορθώθηκε σχετικά συντομα.

ΜΒ

----------


## gym

> *η αληθεια ειναι οτι μας την επεσαν εξωγηινοι,κ πηγαν να σαμποταρουν το φορουμ,αλλα με αυτοθυσια τους εδιωξα*απλα μαλλον κρασαρε το συστημα φιλε,δεν τρεχει συμβαινει καμια φορα


μαλλον τους εδειξες εκεινη την φωτο με εκεινον που δεν ξερει να ξυριζεται κ λενε...ασε...εδω δεν βγαζουμε ακρη... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 




υ.γ. τσαμπα εβριζα το γερμανικο συστημα δηλαδη ε?κριμα....χιχι

----------


## beefmeup

> Ρε συ Ραμπο ελεος,*θα μας κρεμασεις τον server*


προδοτης η ρουφιανος?? :01. Razz: 

κωστα δεν μελεταγες τα νουμερα του τζοκερ καλυτερα,γουρλη?? :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## RAMBO

προφητικος αποδειχτηκε :01. Mr. Green: 

εγω νυπτο τας χειρας μου δεν ξερω τπτ...ανταγωνιστες....

----------


## Galthazar

παλι καλα και νομιζα οτι παλι το ειχε πιασει το ιντερνετ τα τρελα του....

----------


## Ηλαπ

Πριν λιγο ππου δεν μπορουσα να μπω το ιντερνετ μου εκανε μ@λ@κιες ή ειχε θεμα το σιτε???

----------


## AntwnhsSs

νομιζω το σιτε γιατι και εγω δεν μπορουσα να μπω  :01. Sad:

----------


## Muscleboss

Είχαμε κάποιο πρόβλημα... επανήλθαμε.. μένει να διορθώσουμε καποιες ρυθμόσεις οπως η ώρα που παραμένει λάθος...

ΜΒ

----------


## teo_georgiadhs

ναι μερικες φορες και σε εμενα δεν εμπενε αλλα καλα που εχουμε εσας εδω

----------

